# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  Antigua & Montserrat

## noel

As I mentioned in an earlier thread, Didi and I are traveling to Antigua, with a side trip to Montserrat, June 7-15.  We are staying at the St. James Club on Antigua and would welcome any recommendations for activities on the island.  We also plan to take the ferry to Montserrat and would like to hear any advice for a place to stay for one night, and any other thoughts about the island. 

 I've read Martin's great reports and have Markantigua's kind advice too.

We are also aware of the volcano situation on Montserrat.  


Thanks,
Tim

----------


## JEK

Armed with those sources and knowledge, what could we possibly add, other than a request for detailed trip report?

----------


## noel

I understand.  
I guess the recommendation we are looking for on Montserrat is a hotel for one night's lodging.  I thought Martin had a house for a week.

----------


## JEK

As I remember, he had dinner in a lovely place that might have lodging. Check his report out again.

----------


## lloyd

It's been many years,but if the Viewpoint survived the volcano,you won't do better

----------


## Rosemary

Funny story-our youngest daughter has an internship in Washington DC, ergo she cleaned the room she hasn't lived in for six or so years.  One particular treasure discovered was a bottle filled with water from a spring on Montserrat.  The legend is if one drinks from this burn, one will return to Montserrat.  On the label she wrote the name of our guide - George Christian.  He knew everyone.  Who knows?  It could work.

----------


## markantigua

Try the following hotel / b&b in Montserrat for one night.

http://www.olvestonhouse.com/

Regards
Mark

----------


## noel

Many thanks all.
Tim

----------


## noel

Thanks again for the advice.
We have made contact with the Fuller family and plan to see several of them next week.

Mark, are you on the island next week?  Meet for a drink?

----------


## markantigua

You missed me by about 2 months. After 27 years I left Antigua and got married and moved to the States. Have a great time though.

Regards
Mark

----------


## amyb

safe travel and I hear NAPS are a good thing

----------


## noel

Thanks Amy!

And congratulations Mark!

----------

